# Things that make me giggle!!



## Laura Zone 5

Just makes me smile!!!


----------



## Laura Zone 5

True words!!!


----------



## haypoint

sounds about right


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I love coffee


----------



## haypoint

this is all I've got to say about that.....


----------



## haypoint

My Spellcheck keeps changing burro to burrow. Now my friends think I don&#8217;t know my from a hole in the ground.


----------



## Sourdough

Where do I buy this coffee cup...........??? Really WHERE......???




Laura Zone 5 said:


> I love coffee


----------



## Shrek

This poster I saw at a friend's house sums it up pretty well and gave me a chuckle.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

True!!!


----------



## Bret

I stopped on Riptide while channel surfing last night to catch a glimpse of the past like the pink helicopter. A man was using a phone booth. Made me grin. Are these still around? I was around then. I wonder if that's why people grin when they look at me.


----------



## Bret

Shrek said:


> This poster I saw at a friend's house sums it up pretty well and gave me a chuckle.


I still drag my knuckles sometimes for old times sake. I have that picture in the cave.


----------



## haypoint

.............................


----------



## vicker




----------



## Laura Zone 5

..........


----------



## Laura Zone 5

For real!!


----------



## haypoint

...........................................


----------



## Twp.Tom

*****


----------



## crazydave

Please keep them coming - adding pleasure to my life !!


----------



## FarmboyBill

And I took the last corner when I moved in the X lol


----------



## haypoint

.......................................


----------



## Bret

I speed read. The rhino picture caused me to stop and take a second, third and forth look before grinning. Who could imagine that rhino can paint.


----------



## FarmboyBill

As to the one with the 26 bros and sis, I always wondered why so many people were born in Sept OCT Nov? lol


----------



## haypoint

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## haypoint

..................................................


----------



## Laura Zone 5

....,,....


----------



## Twp.Tom

*****


----------



## haypoint

You picked a fine time to leave me, loose wheel.


----------



## nehimama




----------



## haypoint

...................................................


----------



## haypoint

.................................


----------



## qtkitty

I have been fighting a cold and lost Monday morning. I woke up and thought to myself man this is one of those days I wish I was some 40 something cat ladies cat and could stretch roll over and go back to sleep in some toasty spot in my toasty fur coat. Then I was like that's crazy. 

I then messaged my boss I wasn't coming in and called made a drs appt and rolled over and pretended to be a cat all be it not as gracefully I am sure admid coughing and snoring and All those lady like things.


----------



## haypoint

.............................


----------



## haypoint

........................................


----------



## Laura Zone 5

sounds about right!


----------



## Laura Zone 5

So true


----------



## Laura Zone 5

True words


----------



## FarmChix

Here's mine for the day.


----------



## haypoint

..............................................................................Merry Christmas


----------



## haypoint

.........................................


----------



## haypoint

Chuck Norris like you've never seen him.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LdVBkn6ohH8[/ame]


----------



## haypoint

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

............


----------



## haypoint

Think Spring


----------



## oneraddad




----------



## haypoint

..........................


----------



## Laura Zone 5

..........


----------



## haypoint

..........................................


----------



## oneraddad

haypoint said:


> ..........................................




I'm not giggling Richard


----------



## Laura Zone 5

truth!!


----------



## haypoint

Oneraddad, great quote. 
giggle? not so much.eep:


----------



## Laura Zone 5

.......


----------



## haypoint

..............................


----------



## haypoint

..................................


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Ideal man?
#3, 8, 5


----------



## FarmboyBill

Good looking, I assume is in the face, or why would they have great body. Ill take
6_9, OR 1,2,3


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Oh fbb


----------



## haypoint

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Ideal man?
> #3, 8, 5


I've got a friend you'd like to meet. He's broke, not the least bit romantic and from all reports not worth the bother in bed. 

Interesting set of priorities., Laura (and FBB, too) In the movie, "Into the Woods", shortly after Prince Charming is married to the Princess, he has an affair with the Baker's wife. When confronted by the Princess, he, matter of factly, replied, " What did you expect? I was raised to be charming, not sincere." I laughed, because often charming is high on the list, when sincere or faithful is often overlooked.


----------



## haypoint

something to offend everyone.


----------



## Bret

Sometimes, I'm ashamed of the dumb stuff here that makes me laugh. Uncontrollably.

Then it hits me that that there must be more people like me out there.

Waiting on my test results. I don't care for gross, however. I never knew that about myself until now. Just make me laugh.  The exacto knife picture cut me up. Why did it make me laugh?


----------



## Nsoitgoes

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Ideal man?
> #3, 8, 5


#2, #3 & #5 for me. Funny, smart and faithful.


----------



## haypoint

Bret said:


> Sometimes, I'm ashamed of the dumb stuff here that makes me laugh. Uncontrollably.
> 
> Then it hits me that that there must be more people like me out there.
> 
> Waiting on my test results. I don't care for gross, however. I never knew that about myself until now. Just make me laugh.  The exacto knife picture cut me up. Why did it make me laugh?


I like the exacto knife one, too. So frustrating, bad enough someone stole it, far worse that they use it to taunt you.


----------



## vicker

----! I'm worth $13.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

For Real!!!


----------



## Laura Zone 5

.................


----------



## haypoint

..................................


----------



## Laura Zone 5

hahahhahahahaha


----------



## Laura Zone 5

hahahhahahhahaha


----------



## haypoint

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## haypoint

/////////////////////


----------



## Laura Zone 5

.......


----------



## Laura Zone 5

......


----------



## Laura Zone 5

.....


----------



## Laura Zone 5

.....,,


----------



## Laura Zone 5




----------



## Laura Zone 5

Truth!!!


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Oh yeah


----------



## Laura Zone 5

hahahahhahhaha


----------



## Laura Zone 5

.,.,.,.,


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Every single day


----------



## haypoint

...............................


----------



## haypoint

................................


----------



## vicker




----------



## haypoint

....................


----------



## FarmboyBill

I Got a laugh outa the last one of the 3. LOL lol


----------



## frogmammy

I liked the top two...I know a Magpie that would LOVE that birdhouse!

Mon


----------



## haypoint

..........................


----------



## haypoint

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Laura Zone 5

..........


----------



## haypoint

..............................


----------



## Terri

I was enjoying a Valentine's meal of grilled pork with my sweetie, when the dog decided to take a dump on the floor right next to us. 

I swear, sometimes I think he plans it out!:bored:


----------



## FarmboyBill

That's the _ _its lol


----------



## haypoint

figure it out?


----------



## haypoint

..........................


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Truth!!!


----------



## haypoint

.............................................


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Insert "strong" where it says "bitter"!!!!


----------



## Nsoitgoes

I have always said I like my coffee how I like my men: hot, strong and sweet.

And I occasionally remind my Sweetie that it is every woman's dream to have two men at once. One cooking and one cleaning.


----------



## Steve_S

/me chuckles @ nsoitgoes "every woman's dream to have two men at once. One cooking and one cleaning. " What about the Laundry ?

Just for you:
The COOKS
http://elitedaily.com/envision/hot-guys-cooking-photos/1003636/

The Cleaner's


----------



## Nsoitgoes

My Sweetie both cooks and cleans (and does his own laundry) so I am happy.


----------



## haypoint

*Steve Jobs would have made a better President* 

than Donald Trump.

But that&#8217;s a silly comparison really. It&#8217;s like comparing apples with oranges.


----------



## FarmboyBill

Lotsa people woulda been better than eithera one


----------



## ceresone

had to reread it a man picked the perfect man for himself--


----------



## haypoint

FarmboyBill said:


> Lotsa people woulda been better than eithera one


The joke isn't as funny if I have to explain it......


----------



## FarmboyBill

Now I know why I don't have much hair on top. Everything keeps going over my haid


----------



## Laura Zone 5

........


----------



## Steve_S




----------

